# I could hear him.



## ~ms_m_monroe~ (Jun 14, 2008)

So you know how you can usually hear your rats making squeaky noises if they are annoyed are in pain, or whatever? But that it's just recently been proven, that using a machine, they could hear the rats communication ultrasonically.
So tonight I tried merging 2 of my rat groups together, and Tucker started having some major issues. So I picked him up, and held him close to my face to talk to him and to tell him he was okay. He was shaking and chattering. Everytime I said his nickname (Tucky), my ears started to hurt. I could hear very faintly an extremely high pitched sound. Everytime I said his name, I could make out the pattern of high picthed noises. The pattern was the same every time. Was he trying to talk back to me?
I have always had exceptional hearing, and my ears hurt if the tv is on, because of the high pitched noise it makes, and noises like that from various electronics usually hurt my ears. 
Is it possible that I was hearing him communicate to me??

-Jamie


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm so jealous!

I'm going to be 27 this month and I don't think I can hear those frequencies anymore. =(

(which may be a good thing cause a lot of places around here are installing these high pitched frequency machines to discourage younger kids from gathering, lol)


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I have no idea, but awesome that your hearing is that great. I work in healthcare and taking blood pressures is hard for me because my ears just aren't that great!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I've played those mosquito ringtone sounds & I was quite amazed that at my age I could still hear many of those frequencies. The highest one, though I couldn't hear it I could sense the sound, almost like I could feel a tap inside my head.

I'm sure if I was just going about my day & was not expecting the sounds I would most likely not take note of them around me.


----------



## hipoluvsmud (May 22, 2008)

Wow Munroe, maybe you were a rat in a previous life! How cool is that, you are so lucky. I have really good hearing (crap eyesight though) and I would love to be able to hear my rat commnicating with me like that! The bst I have had so far is the bruxing and the eye wobbling. That made my day


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

hipoluvsmud every time you talk about how your rattie makes you happy I get warm and fuzzy inside. ^_^

I can "sense" those really high-pitched frequencies, like the TV sometimes makes, too. And I always go, "What was that?", and everyone ignores me *sigh*.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I think they also showed rats laugh at that level... maybe it was rattie giggles? :lol:


----------



## ~ms_m_monroe~ (Jun 14, 2008)

Forensic said:


> I think they also showed rats laugh at that level... maybe it was rattie giggles? :lol:


No, he wasn't giggling. He was upset because I tried to intro him to some other rats. He was shaking and chattering his teeth (not bruxing), and whenever I whispered "Tucky...you're ok, buddy...", I could hear the sequence of sounds. It was the same pattern every time I said that, so i think he was talking back to me. Is that even possible?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I know I watched a study that showed recorded the high frequencies that rats regularily use in the wild. There are different 'sounds' that show fear, mating, dominance etc .. they were very repetative sounds. Perhaps you were hearing a 'stress' or 'fear' sound and he simply responded to your voice to 'tell' you he was less than pleased with the situation?


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I'm sorry if this is the millionth time this video has been posted, but have you seen this?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j-admRGFVNM


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

lol..... 1,000,000,001 times now.... hehehehe
still fun to watch


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

If I had $90 to blow I would probably buy a transducer, but this is not the case.


----------



## ~ms_m_monroe~ (Jun 14, 2008)

Randi said:


> I'm sorry if this is the millionth time this video has been posted, but have you seen this?
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=j-admRGFVNM


I have seen that--it's quite cute!
But what I heard was nothing like that. It was VERY high pitched and hurt my ears. It wasn't a chirpy noise like on the video of them "laughing".


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

different things being communicated... laughter would most likely sound different than fear that way there is no confusion in what the rat is attempting to convey

(best guess here since I don't speak rat)


----------



## ~ms_m_monroe~ (Jun 14, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> (best guess here since I don't speak rat)


Psht. Well you're officially shunned from the rat community. Geez, what are you doing owning rats if you don't speak their language?? Hahaha, totally j/k. That just struck me funny lol.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

I LOVE that video! I always laugh when I hear those ratties laughing! So cute!

Sometimes I think I hear SOMETHING from my rats. No sounds, just the impression of something going on. I can hear if the TV is on and has been muted. I could also hear my husbands computer monitor 'scream' when it was on. We had to get him a new one as that one was driving me crazy!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Susinko said:


> I LOVE that video! I always laugh when I hear those ratties laughing! So cute!


I have it on my Myspace page, for when I need a pick-me-up. Who can be sad listening to rats having such a good time??


----------



## hipoluvsmud (May 22, 2008)

I'm not saying I speak rat, but Frank sure learned a bit of human language today when he chewed through my fave Wallis top......sigh.....i have two HUGE holes in it, I thought he was trying to burrow underneath me as usual, in fact, he was gnawing through my lovely top. It was kind of crocheted cotton (sounds yuk, but I lurved it) and it obviously appealed to his teeth.....Grrrrrrr.......I shrieked blue murder, he hid behind the bookcase for ten minutes....we made up in the end, the lil lovebug


----------

